# Please help with labs! TY!!



## Heatherv627 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi! I have been feeling pretty blah for sometime now. I know I am perimenopausal but my holistic doctor ran a full lab on me:

TSH. 4.43 (.178-4.53)
Free T4 1.16 (.80-1.73)
Free T3. 3.3 (2.0-4.7)

What is your opinion on these results?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Are you currently taking any hormone replacement?

Your lab's look quite hypo.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your TSH definitely shows hypo.

Your free t4 is bit low and your free t3 is just at the 50% mark.

I would get your antibodies tested, to include TPO, TSI, and Tg.


----------



## Heatherv627 (Dec 8, 2017)

My anti top AB is <10 ref says (<35)
Anti thyroglobulin is <20 ref says (<40)


----------



## Heatherv627 (Dec 8, 2017)

I meant anti TPO sorry


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Are you on any thyroid medication at the moment?


----------



## Heatherv627 (Dec 8, 2017)

No...but doc wants to start me on 30mg of Armour


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------

